# One pot shrimp & rice dish. Will this work?



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2008)

I have some precooked shrimp I want to use up. I was thinking of sauteing them quickly in EVOO with some onions, cut green beans, garlic and lots of cajun seasoning. Then I was going to add equal parts of chicken broth and minute rice, bring it up to a boil, take it off the heat and cover it til the rice is cooked. Then turn the heat back on and kind of fry the rice, maybe add some more oil or some butter..... I figure the beans will still need some more time anyway.

What are your thoughts on this? Think it will work for a one pot concoction/meal? Maybe start with the beans first (and of course the garlic last). I could add other spices, but I'm really looking for a cajun spice flavored dish.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2008)

First, rice always fries better after it is cold but you still have a doable idea.

Secondly, once you saute the shrimp I would remove them then add them at the end, after the rice is cooked.  Otherwise your shrimp will be way overcooked.  

Do you have any green peppers?  That would be good too.  If not, no big deal.

Yes, it sounds great - just don't keep the shrimp in the pot while cooking the rice.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks. Good point about the shrimp overcooking. The rice should pick up enough flavor without keeping the shrimp in the whole time.

And sadly, the only thing I have in the way of produce right now are the green beans....  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 29, 2008)

I endorse 100% what Vicky said.  You don't want little rubber shrimp nuggets.  Sounds like a tasty meal.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2008)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I have some precooked shrimp I want to use up


 
Par-boil your beans a few minutes. Then Saute them along with your onions, garlic, and seasonings. (A little bell pepper and celery would be nice if you had it) Add your rice, chicken stock, and cook per the instructions. Remove from the heat and fluff. Add the precooked shrimp. let it sit for a few minutes to heat the shrimp...Serve with a little extra seasoning sprinkled on top...

Have Fun!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2008)

Also - I've got to get you cooking regular rice and not minute rice - world of difference and so very easy to do!  There, I said it!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

Kitchenelf is right - it's time to graduate to rice for grown-ups. I was scared of it too but it was easy for me with the right pan. I use a large, shallow pan with a tight-fitting glass lid so I can see how it's going without lifting the lids. Also, use a timer at first and go by the time listed on the package for whatever type of rice you choose.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2008)

A tip - rather than use another pot for parboiling, I put veggies that need it in a glass measuring cup with a couple tsps. of water, then microwave for a couple of minutes. Much quicker.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Kitchenelf is right - it's time to graduate to rice for grown-ups. I was scared of it too but it was easy for me with the right pan. I use a large, shallow pan with a tight-fitting glass lid so I can see how it's going without lifting the lids. Also, use a timer at first and go by the time listed on the package for whatever type of rice you choose.



Or, you could cook it in the microwave, like I do. When it's done, the microwave shuts off and it just sits there, keeping warm and waiting till you need it. No overcooking or burning the bottom of the pot.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Also - I've got to get you cooking regular rice and not minute rice - world of difference and so very easy to do! There, I said it!


 
Yeah.... but then I'd have to get a rice steamer and have sticky rice problems and everything else..... whatever that is 

Seriously, I've asked a couple times in rice oriented threads what the difference was. Never got a reply. So, what's the difference? Is it better for you or anything? Absorb butter more easily so you don't need 1/4 stick to get flavor? Can you add it to a; pork chop in mushroom soup & milk recipe and it will cook along with the rest of the ingredients like minute rice does? Minute rice is just so dang handy 

Thanks Katie and Bob. I usually don't do anything with shrimp except wrap them up in something and grill them. I'm looking forward to this for a change.  And I'll add an extra sprinkling of spice on top when I'm done, UB


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Yeah.... but then I'd have to get a rice steamer and have sticky rice problems and everything else..... whatever that is
> 
> Seriously, I've asked a couple times in rice oriented threads what the difference was. Never got a reply. So, what's the difference? Is it better for you or anything? Absorb butter more easily so you don't need 1/4 stick to get flavor? Can you add it to a; pork chop in mushroom soup & milk recipe and it will cook along with the rest of the ingredients like minute rice does? Minute rice is just so dang handy
> 
> Thanks Katie and Bob. I usually don't do anything with shrimp except wrap them up in something and grill them. I'm looking forward to this for a change.  And I'll add an extra sprinkling of spice on top when I'm done, UB


Really, truly, the rice just tastes sooooo much better. Actually, GG's microwave method is perfect and foolproof and the one I use when I'm only making rice for one or 2 people. And it does absorb butter better when you use regular rice. Try it once and see if you think so, too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2008)

You're welcome...just skip the saute step...they (swimps) are already cooked once.

Enjoy!


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Par-boil your beans a few minutes. Then Saute them along with your onions, garlic, and seasonings. (A little bell pepper and celery would be nice if you had it) Add your rice, chicken stock, and cook per the instructions. Remove from the heat and fluff. Add the precooked shrimp. let it sit for a few minutes to heat the shrimp...Serve with a little extra seasoning sprinkled on top...
> 
> Have Fun!!



When we have leftover boiled shrimp, I generally add it to pasta, but I do it exactly as Uncle Bob suggested. The heat from your other foods will be enough to heat the shrimp, and they won't be rubbery.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 29, 2008)

I would start by frying the green beans along with some bacon and aromatics. Allow them to cook until the bacon is crispy and the beans are done(soft to the bite). Place the beans on paper towel to dry a bit.  Remove the bacon from the skillet and save. 

Cook your rice as you originally stated until almost done, stir in the fried green beans.
In the skillet with the bacon grease, remove most of the grease, saute the shrimp.  Give the shrimp just a few minutes to cook, then add the rice/bean mixture and finish it in the skillet by adding a splash more of the chicken stock to deglaze and steam up into the rice.  

Place the rice mix on a plate, crumble the bacon and sprinkle on top.

Ok.. it's 2 pots..


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2008)

OK. Armed with some more knowledge from here.....

I seasoned the "swimp" and put them into the hot oil just long enough to flavor the oil and color the shrimp. Certainly not cooked as long as I originally would have. And I added a little more Luzianna seasoning for good measure  Then I removed them from the pan and placed off to the side.
Then, in went the nuked beans along with some onions and garlic (four cloves, woot!). And I found some slivered almonds that needed a new home, too.
Then the chicken broth and errr, minute rice . I covered and left the heat on low.
Then the shrimp went back in five minutes later. I also opted for a little corn at this point and though it was still frozen, it was all good in the end.
Thanks all, dinner was good 

BTW, could have done the bacon Jeff, but I do that all the time with various mixtures. I didn't want the bacon to overtake the cajun flavoring.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, that looks good, too bad your not closer!!LOL


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Hey, that looks good, too bad your not closer!!LOL


 
Oh I've been known to be close to "the edge of insanity" 

Thanks Stacy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2008)

OK - I'm hungry now!!!  It looks great...and thanks for the "minute" by "minute" cooking method


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

It looks wonderful pacanis! Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, if I can borrow from an old Wolf Brand Chili commercial (don't know what made me think of it):

"When was the last time you asked your rice questions and didn't get an answer, neighbor? Well, that's too long!" 



pacanis said:


> Yeah.... but then I'd have to get a rice steamer and have sticky rice problems and everything else..... whatever that is


 
Would you believe that all you need is a heavy pot with a tight fitting lid? Peoples all around the world were cooking perfect rice a long time before electricity was invented, and rice cookers are an even newer invention. An electric rice cooker is a nice convenience - but hardly a necessity.

If you don't want sticky rice - use long grain rice and wash it until the water runs clear to get rid of the surface starch. Then, toss it into a pot, add twice as much water as rice (as a _general rule_ - I'm sure someone is going come along and point out how as the amount of rice increases the amount of water can be decreased now that I've said this) ... bring the water to a boil, slap on the lid, turn the heat down to the lowest setting ... after 20 minutes, turn the heat off, move over to a cool burner if electric, and leave the pot alone for another 10 minutes. Then, and only then, remove the lid and fluff the rice with a fork - do NOT use a spoon. 



pacanis said:


> Seriously, I've asked a couple times in rice oriented threads what the difference was. Never got a reply. So, what's the difference? Is it better for you or anything? Absorb butter more easily so you don't need 1/4 stick to get flavor? Can you add it to a; pork chop in mushroom soup & milk recipe and it will cook along with the rest of the ingredients like minute rice does? Minute rice is just so dang handy


 
Basically, when "minute" rice is processed it is washed, cracked, parboiled, then dehydrated - so when you "cook" it you're just basically rehydrating and heating it (which finishes the cooking). It is convenient and quick - since the moisture doesn't have to work it's way through the sealed surface. There are other parboiled forms of rice which are also "quick" cooking - but they take a little longer than the "minute" version.

Your shrimp and rice recipe could have been converted to using long grain rice easily ... saute the onion and garlic for a couple of minutes, toss in the green beans for a couple of minutes, then toss in the rice and saute it for a couple of minutes - then add the chicken stock, bring to a boil, cover, cut down to low heat and wait 20 minutes - remove from the heat and wait 10 minutes - then add the shrimp and toss, put the lid back on and wait about 5 minutes for the shrimp to heat thru.

As for the pork chops and mushroom soup - I've afraid it is another matter of making adjustments. Since the pork chops will overcook using long grain rice in place of "minute" rice ... you would need to cook the rice seperately and serve the chops and gravy over it. Even with "minute" rice - that's the way I do it ...

OOPS! Did I just admit to using "minute" rice occasionally??? 

You can do a lot of things with rice ... worth learning about how to use the different kinds and how to cook them. But, no shame in using some "minute" rice from time to time.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Michael.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 30, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> You're welcome...just skip the saute step...they (swimps) are already cooked once.
> 
> Enjoy!


 

Exactly.  Don't cook precooked shrimp again.  They'll be hard and rubbery.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks.
I don't consider what I did cooking them as much as it was heating them through twice. They were plump and juicy


----------



## fahriye (Jun 30, 2008)

I mostly fry the rice in a little olive oil or butter first, with finely chopped onion. Then there is no danger of rice sticking. Onion is optional but it makes the rice taste really nice with added cinnamon powder and black pepper to the rice while cooking.


----------

